# perth australia freeway pics



## chrisaus (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

I like the train in the middle.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

What type of highway do the blue sheilds represent? Are they like Interstate freeways in the U.S.? 

Also I was wondering if Australia has a cross country freeway network like the U.S. does. How possible is it to drive from Sydney to Perth? I know there's the Australian outback that probably needs to be traversed. 


Great pictures and nice looking highways.


----------



## matthewcs (Dec 1, 2005)

yah, Australia has a x-country network, but obviously not as large as the US's. I rode it once...very nice and well designed....a bit boring from Darwin to anywhere but hey, that's the outback....


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

FM 2258 said:


> What type of highway do the blue sheilds represent? Are they like Interstate freeways in the U.S.?
> 
> Also I was wondering if Australia has a cross country freeway network like the U.S. does. How possible is it to drive from Sydney to Perth? I know there's the Australian outback that probably needs to be traversed.
> 
> ...


Blue shields are the only type of route designator used in Australia, plus a green shield for national highways which connect major cities. Most other states are phasing them out and using alpha-numeric route numbers instead.

The green shield for national highways stays though, so there's an unusual occurence of seeing the characters "National M31" all inside a shield.


There's no interstate freeway network in Australia. Melbourne - Sydney - Brisbane is the closest thing you'll get to it, but you still have to drive through a few towns (and one small city) and there's still a few sections of 2-lane undivided road. Other interstate connections don't really have the traffic to warrant better roads - most people prefer to travel by air instead. It is 4000km from Sydney to Perth after all.


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

I like how the railway runs down the centre.That would never happen in Sydney because of the dodgy tollway contracts the governement makes with the toll operators


----------



## Gertzy (Sep 7, 2004)

FM 2258 said:


> Also I was wondering if Australia has a cross country freeway network like the U.S. does. How possible is it to drive from Sydney to Perth? I know there's the Australian outback that probably needs to be traversed.


Australia has a few Interstate Freeways, The Hume Highway goes between Sydney and Melbourne and the Majority of it is 4 lanes, with Interchanges and a few at-grades etc, and the Pacific Highway between Sydney and Brisbane has a few patches of Freeway grade road, with the highway being freeway for a certain number of km's heading out of the city, becoming 2-lanes, then maybe 100km later, becomes 4 lanes again for 30km or so.

Most Highways are 2 laned and span all over the country, The city I live in, Townsville is the biggest city in the Northern Half of Australia, and is serviced by Two highways, both 2 laned, but however the Bruce Highway heading south out of Townsville is considered Motorway grade within the Urban area, becoming 2 lanes before it hits the edge of the urban area, and heading to the North it is also considered Dual-Carriageway for 15km north of the city, but most of it being "keep left unless overtaking" highway.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

How fast are the people driving at?


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

The train down the middle is nice. Reminds me when I was in Chicago but the Perth stations seem to be more "station-y"


----------



## Saab (Mar 24, 2006)

FM 2258 said:


> Also I was wondering if Australia has a cross country freeway network like the U.S. does. How possible is it to drive from Sydney to Perth? I know there's the Australian outback that probably needs to be traversed.


NSW government still hasn't properly duplicated their side of the hume hwy.

Victoria has a good freeway network linking Melbourne to major towns. Most intersections are grade seperated but some at grade intersections do exist howver you can count the daily traffic movements thru these on one hand. 
Once you get past these town traffic numbers drop dramatically and thus 2 lane roads with overtaking lanes are used.

Melbourne freeway, those shown dashed are under construction









Victorian road network - green is freeway


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

Ive driven to Sydney/ brisbane a few times and its a amazing trip, speeds could be high expcept for the Roos making it often nasty. Love long distance driving


----------

